# Inexpensive Aquarium Contest- Discussion Thread



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please discuss the Inexpensive Aquarium Contest here.

Thanks.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Hurray! 

Great idea.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

So by "products only available at LFS" we throw out any entires with used/secondhand equipment? New tank, new lights, new everything?

Even going the cheapest route, the setup will cost around 2-3x more than a person could actually do it for if they included used stuff.


----------



## crono (Feb 3, 2006)

yes, it's a very good initiative


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cheep tanks*

Well, I for one dont see whats wrong with using used stuff. When I contacted Art about this contest the idea was to show that you don't have to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars to make a beautiful tank. The most favorite tank I ever owned was a 15 gal tank I repaired(it was free with a broken side glass.). To this day (this was 35 years ago) I hav'nt put together a tank that satisfied me better. I've been to peoples homes and seen 5, 10 ,20gal tanks that would be right up there with any contest. I figure if you (APCs regular folks, like me) use your ingenuity and not your wallet, you'll come up with some really super tanks. I've got faith in the guys who just do this as a hobby and not a vocation..... But I'll let you decide...Jim


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

How litteral are you going to make lfs be? 
For example I have one fish store here in town, they don't carry much for plants at all. Does going 50 miles to the city count for lfs? one local store versus petsmart, and a bigger lfs for several times the selection.

What is your deffinition of setup? stand included in that or hopefully not since the pictures just show the tank anyway. I built my own oak finished stand which cost me about 100$. Probably a good idea to list what has to be covered in that 200$.

What about plants purchased at some previous date in time from the lfs? Does the amounts of plants have to be what could be purchased currently or can you use the surplus you may currently have off the single purchase made some time in history.

I would be hard pressed to go to my local store and plant a tank based on what they have now, or even what they have had this month. does getting them to order something for you count?

What about substrates? I have seen some flourite at the petschain but it is so expencive there that even paying shipping is less to order online. Would i have to go with the "river" gravel I can get locally? At least I can get gravel that isn't epoxyied locally.

I am interested in participateing, but quite honestly I don't have 200$ to spend right now. I would have to look to some history of purchases to make even this budget possible. I can't make a completely new setup, I just don't have that much to spend.

I can guarantee that what is available locally in southern callifornia and what I can get in Walla Walla WA can't be compaired.

So how we going to do this <<rubs hands together>>


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

Well now Snakeice, looks like its gonna be veery inter-resting does'nt it. The title to this is Cheep Tank. I know what I'd do and if you read all the great posts here theres all kind of tips and secrets by guys just like you. Use whacha got, spend not more than 200 bucks or much less if you can. OR just buy a Walmart type 10 gal kit and start there, but I think ingenuity counts and you should say what you did when you enter your tank....I believe thinking outside the tank is what this is all about...Jim


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Cool, I'll look at what I spent for what I have, whenever that was, and account for that going into the setup. 

------------------------------

Consider this project to include tank support, tank, gravel/rooting medium, structure(rocks/wood), plants, lighting, water mover/filter, fish, and any gadgets like timers, diy co2 components...

If you currently have components listed above on hand, list source and price originally bought for. If for any reason you can't remember what you spent when you paid for an item and it wasn't given to you used for free the current market price and or a consensus of the worth of the item should be obtained for inclusion in the total budget. The goal is to demonstrate that someone just getting into aquariums with a low budget can put together a great setup.

Ingenuity and creativity with what you have is encouraged. 

----------------------------

The above section sound reasonable as to the details? Understandably if you were given a tank, plants or anything that makes it cheaper for you. Where should the line be drawn as to what counts as cost; new items given to you free, used items gifted to you, or trash fixed(ie a leaky tank fixed)? I think new items, even if you didn't pay for them should be counted for cost, but the other two can count for free stuff.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

Lets not read too much into this. The point is to show folks that it doesn't take a ton of money to get into this hobby and get a decent result.

With that as your guide, lets go on the honor system. Tell us about how much you spent on the items that went into the aquarium. We don't want to see receipts or anything.

Some points to consider:
-I *wouldn't* consider a stand for this purpose as you could set up an aquarium anywhere. 
-If you *did-it-yourself*, tell us how much it cost.
-*Local fish store* = retail chains, mom and pops, Walmart/Kmart in your neck of the woods or elsewhere. The point here is to use products commonly available to newbies.
-*Items received as gifts*- if they are commonly available, no problem. If grandma gave you the full ADA product line with the Dupla electronic gadgets, a year's supply of LaMotte test kits and a Tropica starter plant set, then you are one lucky person but, no, you cannot participate.
-*Max cost*- lets stick to about $200 or less and we'll go on the honor system.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Also, folks. Don't wait to the last minute. If you have a good looking around that fits the bill, submit it today.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I am *so totally* submitting the acrylic 20 gal preplumbed with an ehiem in this thing...
40 bucks to start!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

So, are these supposed to be tanks set up new for this contest? Or can previous or current setups that were done with cost in mind and lots of DIY be used? Either way I will be participating in this one as shoestring aquascaping is my speciality!
Also, is there a size restriction on the tanks? Because I have a humble five gallon sitting around that needs a reason to be played with.

And there is no ordering over the internet then? Even if we are frugal and can maintain the budget, because the lighting system I would love to buy for my 5 gal will probably be twice as much money at the LFS than one found on ebay (if the ebay gods smile on me that is). So cutting us off from the internet is really going to make it harder to stay under budget in some ways... especially since that is how I manage to keep my addiction (er... hobby, yes, it's a hobby folks thats all...) financially manageable.

One more question... this time about plants. Most of the ones I will be using will be cuttings from others grown in my tanks. Does this mean they cost me $0 or do I factor in the initial purchase of the mother plant several years previous? Same goes for shrimp, since they are second generation bred in my tanks are they 'free' or is the initial investment of their parents added to the budget?

I'm just bringing this up because although I will in all liklihood be starting a tank up just for the contest, and things will have to be purchased, most of my livestock and plants are already provided for from my other tanks... so If we are trying to demonstrate to a newb how a tank can be setup cheaply, not figuring in the initial investment of mother plants or parent shrimp could lead to a misleading figure for a newb who in all probability does not have three other tanks up and running and producing livestock for him.

Just some thoughts... I'm excited though! Not only is this a great excuse to setup a new tank but the prize is something I could really use and would take my 'hobby' to a whole new level, very cool, thanks to jimjim for donating it!

Another thing I think we should encourage for this contest is journal keeping, I think that in itself would be really informative for newbies... especially the explanation of DIY systems and other money saving tricks.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Raven,



raven_wilde said:


> So, are these supposed to be tanks set up new for this contest? Or can previous or current setups that were done with cost in mind and lots of DIY be used? Either way I will be participating in this one as shoestring aquascaping is my speciality!
> Also, is there a size restriction on the tanks? Because I have a humble five gallon sitting around that needs a reason to be played with.


The answer is *NO*, you do not need to set up a new tank. This can be the one tank you currently own provided you meet all the other requirements.

We initially thought of putting a size limit on it but ended up not using it because we are an international forum so 10 gallons isn't the standard. There is no limit on the size. Of course, the dollar limit will prevent the use of large aquariums because they will cost more.



raven_wilde said:


> And there is no ordering over the internet then? Even if we are frugal and can maintain the budget, because the lighting system I would love to buy for my 5 gal will probably be twice as much money at the LFS than one found on ebay (if the ebay gods smile on me that is). So cutting us off from the internet is really going to make it harder to stay under budget in some ways... especially since that is how I manage to keep my addiction (er... hobby, yes, it's a hobby folks thats all...) financially manageable.


If the item you purchase is also available at your everyday fish store, then the fact that you purchase it online is OK provided you factor in the shipping. Mail order is so common these days that I think a newbie would be aware of That Fish Place or the like.



raven_wilde said:


> One more question... this time about plants. Most of the ones I will be using will be cuttings from others grown in my tanks. Does this mean they cost me $0 or do I factor in the initial purchase of the mother plant several years previous? Same goes for shrimp, since they are second generation bred in my tanks are they 'free' or is the initial investment of their parents added to the budget?


Good question. As this contest is to show a newbie what can be done, you should factor in the approximate cost of the plants you are using even if you are starting with cuttings.



raven_wilde said:


> Another thing I think we should encourage for this contest is journal keeping, I think that in itself would be really informative for newbies... especially the explanation of DIY systems and other money saving tricks.


I think this is a great idea and I would encourage those that are setting up a new tank to create a journal for it. It is a wonderful learning tool for everyone. However, we won't be forcing folks to do so if they don't want to.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I want to thank those that have submitted their entries already. 

The rest of you, what are you waiting for?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> I want to thank those that have submitted their entries already.
> 
> The rest of you, what are you waiting for?


What's the (approximate) deadline for this thing? I'm really excited to enter, but I've still gotta wait for plants to get in, let them grow in a little, etc.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I'm still waiting on plants, my aquascape is only half there so far and I haven't taken any pictures yet. I havne't done this thing called journalling befor and I'm being lazy:-\"

Can we submit more than one tank? I'm not sure if the second one will be ready or not, but if I get it done...


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I understand that the purpose of this contest is to show a newbie what can be done for $200.00 or under. I have a 20 gallon that if you take out the cost for CO2, would be about $170-180. I already had the Pressurized system, so my only cost was a needle valve and some tubing. About the cost of a DIY CO2 setup. It is planted with plants(excpet for the Glosso) I purchased or sold to from APC members. I could call the "tank that APC built". What do you think?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

If you ask me it would be fair if you switched from pressurized to DY for a few weeks before entering. I'm doing DIY on my new setup for the contest, then I'm going straight to pressurized\\/


----------



## clerk (Mar 2, 2006)

Will a nano tank be accepted?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Mjproost said:


> I understand that the purpose of this contest is to show a newbie what can be done for $200.00 or under. I have a 20 gallon that if you take out the cost for CO2, would be about $170-180. I already had the Pressurized system, so my only cost was a needle valve and some tubing. About the cost of a DIY CO2 setup. It is planted with plants(excpet for the Glosso) I purchased or sold to from APC members. I could call the "tank that APC built". What do you think?


The idea is what can be done from nothing* to a scaped tank for under $200. Nothing means not happening to have a CO2 system laying about collecting dust. It's just not something found in many households.

* Nothing - Stand costs are not included.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

clerk said:


> Will a nano tank be accepted?


So long as the total cost of the setup tank is $200 or less the size of the tank does not matter.

Within reason of course. Say your super rich uncle see's yuor 10 gal tank and decides he wants to give you a gift and proceeds to send a massive starfire tank with all the high tech goodies and all you have to do is spend $199.99 on plants. Well, thats not in the sprirt of the contest.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

acbaldwin said:


> What's the (approximate) deadline for this thing? I'm really excited to enter, but I've still gotta wait for plants to get in, let them grow in a little, etc.


May 14, 2006


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I want to thank everyone who has submitted their entries already! 

HOWEVER, please don't forget to submit the details of your aquarium as a comment to your picture. Remember, we are looking for a detail of the equipment you used and the approximate cost.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I know we have sat the entry deadline to May 14, but I'd like ya'll to reconsider that. Here's why. 

GWAPA is doing a nano tank aquascaping contest that starts at the end of April when we all get our 2.5 gal tanks, lights, substrate and seachem plant pack that is common to all. All told we will have less then $100 less the cost of plants and hardscape into these tanks. At last count there were 15 people signed up including a few heavy hitters known for their scaping ability. Maybe moving the entry date a few months would allow us to enter another block of tanks?

Thoughts?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe that the different contests should have different aims and if a tank is prepared according to a specific aim of one contest, it shouldn't be submitted to another contest which has a different aim. 

On the other hand a nano tank would satisfy both contests' philosophy. At this point I have two things conflicting in my mind. First, I would like to see more tanks in the inexpensive tank contest but second, I would not like to see the same tanks in different contests.


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> I want to thank those that have submitted their entries already.
> 
> The rest of you, what are you waiting for?


Where do you post them?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

simonbrown403 said:


> Where do you post them?


Please take a look at the link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=60&userid=


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

fgencoz said:


> Please take a look at the link:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=60&userid=


Thanks fgencoz


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

How many tanks can you enter?


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Just a quick one to clarifi things, do i put the actual cost i payed, or the book price.
The tank and the heater where second hand, some of the fish i got for free the filter i,m using was a birthday present, and all the plants i,ve knicked from other peoples tanks 

Sorry to ask the same questions.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I am very excited to enter in my brackish breeding tank into this, however, I have a concern over the "Use only products commonly available in your local fish store" part. I have sand and rock in my tank, which you CAN get at a fish store, but I saved a ton of money by getting it at Lowes. Does it still count? 

Please let me know if I am still eligible. I think a good point of this hobby is the fact that things can be found cheaper outside of the fish store, and if someone wants to save the max. amount of money, they will discover that by doing things like buying substrate at a garden store, you can keep the hobby inexpensive.


----------



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

I just switched from a 29gal to a 55gal.

I did a quick "from memory" price list and as it stands it's pretty close to $200.

For those of us that would like to enter an existing setup, could we have some elbow room for things like plant and fish costs? Those are fairly variable anyways.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Lauren,

That's fine. We just want to make sure that the products are commonly available.

Gonzo,

We don't want to be too limiting on the dollar amount. Around $200 or its equivalent is what we are shooting for.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

gnatster said:


> I know we have sat the entry deadline to May 14, but I'd like ya'll to reconsider that. Here's why.
> 
> GWAPA is doing a nano tank aquascaping contest that starts at the end of April when we all get our 2.5 gal tanks, lights, substrate and seachem plant pack that is common to all. All told we will have less then $100 less the cost of plants and hardscape into these tanks. At last count there were 15 people signed up including a few heavy hitters known for their scaping ability. Maybe moving the entry date a few months would allow us to enter another block of tanks?
> 
> Thoughts?


Gnat,

What is the deadline for this contest?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

sarahbobarah said:


> How many tanks can you enter?


As many as you've got. However, one picture for each one please.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

simonbrown403 said:


> Just a quick one to clarifi things, do i put the actual cost i payed, or the book price.
> The tank and the heater where second hand, some of the fish i got for free the filter i,m using was a birthday present, and all the plants i,ve knicked from other peoples tanks
> 
> Sorry to ask the same questions.


Simon,

Use approximate cost of the items if you were to purchase them.


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

A quick question, the tank I am thinking about entering has some aquasoil in the foreground area, this is available where I live from Aquaessentials which is about 50 miles from where I live, would I be able to enter this tank?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

So......, when can we start to see some of the set ups and works in progress? I am very interested in this contest.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> So......, when can we start to see some of the set ups and works in progress? I am very interested in this contest.


From me, very soon, classes are finally almost over and I actually have time to start my journal this weekend, today I'm running errands and assembling my yeast system, tomorrow setup and planting (actually, more of a transfer from other tanks)... I'm glad we still have a month until the deadline, I'm going to need some time for things to grow in!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool Raven, I'll be looking forward to your journal.

Jimbo you can see some of the entries right now in the photo album under contests. It's pretty fantastic what some are pulling out.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/index.php

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you. As someone who just did not have the money in the past for even the supplements, and now am able to finally get a decent light fixture and some cash to stock up on supplies; I am eagerly anticipating the results of this contest. 
There is NO WAY for new people just starting with hobby - for this to be easy - unless you walk into your Local Fish Store with a HUGE WAD OF DOUGH IN YOUR HANDS!
That is the only thing the local fish store cares about - and the advice you get is usually complete bullsh*t. 
If it were not for this website, a couple of great friends on it; and the support of Seachem - I would be screwed. 

So again, thank you, and I eagerly look forward to the time I can check out all the great entries in this contest. 

Also - a great welcome to Diana Walstad. I look forward to someday having the time to read your book, and reading some of your great stuff on this website. 

Jimbo205


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

so when does the voting begin?


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

wait, wait, I just got here and haven't got to read the requirements! Am I too late? I got a 29 I set up for pennies and a 100 gallon tank I'm trying to get up and running...hopefully the voting hasn't begun without me. Are we going pennies per gallon or overall cost spent or what?

<off to catch up with thread>

Cheapskates, UNITE! Why? We could get a group rate!


----------



## gt3guru (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the opportunity to buy someones 75 gallon aquarium with eco-complete substrait, 220 watt CF fixture, plants, and fish for 200 bucks even.

http://www.houstonfishbox.com/modules/Forums/files/tank1_640x578_722.jpg

unlikely to be repeatable, but is it a contender?

Cheapskates, UNITE! Why? We could get a group rate!
LOVE THIS COMMENT

I'd like to say that the key to building a budget aquarium is staying AWAY from the LFS. everything of any value i've bought has been online. 
30 gallon aquarium with filter, rock, stand and a 6 inch kenyi for 30 bucks on ebay!
Cheap jebo canister filter $50 and a UV filter for 50 more on ebay. 
With the inevitable algea that comes with petco plants thats of NO value at any cost. 
And with the DIY plans we've all seen online who can afford the LFS anymore
Fish, other creatures, and mantainance parts are the only thing I can afford locally.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We currently only have 10 entries. Come on folks, submit your aquariums!

We are undecided on the closing date as we are waiting for some of the GWAPA folks.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> We currently only have 10 entries. Come on folks, submit your aquariums!
> 
> We are undecided on the closing date as we are waiting for some of the GWAPA folks.


I think you will have plenty more entries... I'm waiting for a couple plants, pieces of equipment, and a little time to grow in before I submit any of my tanks. Also waiting to see what the competition looks like:first:


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

That sounds like a great deal! Does that include shipping? It would be a great deal even if the shipping is extra!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Art- I am currently operating with the belief that the deadline is May 14th, and as I want to let everything grow in as full as possible I will probably be submitting my 'official' photo the night before. If you decide to extend the deadline that is cool with me as the more time the better, just please do not move it up!

Until then, the progress of this tank and its set up are being recorded here: Raven_Wilde's Inexpensive Aquarium Journal.


----------



## Sarahpea (Apr 3, 2006)

Hoo boy! I would love to enter this contest, but I'm moving in a few weeks and won't be able to have the thing even set up till late June/early July.


----------



## sedatedgenius (Apr 30, 2006)

i would love to commit to this contest too, but there just isnt enough time til may 11th to get it all set and done  

im just now in the final planning stages with accumulated rocks, gravel and lights i just found lying around the house. the only thing i need to purchase is plants and fish  

i think i will have spent about 100 bucks (soley on plants and fish) for this little setup.. but oh well.

id enter into the contest but the ending date is just too close for me


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Deadline Approaching Fast!*

The deadline for the Contest is approaching rather quickly. *MAY 14, 2006.*

There are a little over 10 entries so far. You have a good chance to win the regulator simply submit your photo. Heck I might submit a photo of my tank too! 

Good luck! (and if I enter...bad luck to you) 

-John N.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

John N. said:


> Heck I might submit a photo of my tank too!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Since the site was offline yesterday, will you be taking submission throughout today?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes. The contest will close tomorrow.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

The contest is now officially closed. We received 21 entries. Please go to the Photo Album->Aquarium Contests->Inexpensive Aquarium Contest and vote for your favorite. Voting will be open for one week from today.

Note of interest: As many people didn't like the fact that you could see how others have voted in previous contests, this feature has been removed. *You will NOT be able to see how others have voted*.

However, we ask that folks follow the honor system and vote correctly. Please don't sandbag (vote very low or very high just to rig the contest).

Any questions, let us know here. Good luck to those that participated!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

How exactly does the voting work for this contest? Is it by number of votes recieved or by the rating percentage? I've never participated in any of the contests here before (not even the anubias one last month as I was out of town) so I'm wondering how this works. Also, how long is the voting open? A week?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The tanks are ranked according to their average ratings. The deadline for voting is May 22.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Please Vote!*

Andrew (acbaldwin) lucky for you I didn't didn't get a chance to post my tanks.  Just kidding, I don't think I could match up again a couple of those. Fantastic work to all those who participated and entered the contest.

Please VOTE For your FAVORITE! Refer to this link: and click on a picture to start scrolling through and rating the various entries.

Well done everyone, I like them all alot. 

-John N.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

It seems that one is able to vote more than once for the same tank... is there any way to disable this function?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> It seems that one is able to vote more than once for the same tank... is there any way to disable this function?


I don't believe you can, when I tried to add a vote I get this response:

"According to our records you have already voted on this thread. Changing votes is not allowed."

So one can only vote once.

-John N.


----------



## Sarahpea (Apr 3, 2006)

Great job everyone. There are some real winners in there! I can tell a lot of you worked hard on your scapes. I was disappointed that some didn't post their price sheets though. :/


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

It's time to close the voting but I can't do that with less than 10 people voting. We have over 11,000 members and olny 10 have voted?! 

If you haven't done so, PLEASE vote. The contestants went out of their way to post up their best aquarium picture. It's really an accomplishment to set up an aquarium for under $200. Show your support and cast your vote!

Thanks.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inexpensive Tank Contest Voting*

Please do not close it out yet. I have looked at the entries, but did not find where they have HOW they did it in addition to the cost.

A brand new beginner should be able to go to this contest and come away learning how they could do this EASILY and for a reasonable amount of money.

Maybe you should only allow NEWBIES to vote on this.

I would like to hear what a brand new newbie's opinion is on this.

?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

You can always ask the contestants questions on how they did it via the comments.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We currently have a tie between pjetja's My Little Valley and Faruk's nano1. Please continue to vote and help us break this tie!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm pleased to announce that the winner of the contest is *Faruk Gencoz* and his nano1!

Here's the winning entry:









Thanks to our friend Jimjim, Faruk wins a Milwaukee CO2 regulator/solenoid/bubble counter/CO2 line and timer!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It is an honour for me to win the contest. The more pleasing thing is that I am in a community in which sincere international interactions are possible in every respect. This is not an easy thing to achieve when we look at the world's international relations.

Thank you, APC community. I would like to express my gratitude especially to every contestants, voters, Jimjim and APC staff.

Besides these, I would like to discuss the technical details in the photos. The purpose was to show if attractive but inexpensive aquariums were possible. If anyone has a question regarding the inexpensive set ups as exemplified by the contestants, please ask them here.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations, Faruk! What a beautiful tank. 

The contest was fun! I'm surprised more people didn't vote. 

I am also amazed at how cheap people said the plants in their tanks were. I tried to give a realistic estimation of how much the plants in my two tanks would have cost if I had set the tanks up using store-bought plants, rather than cuttings from my other tanks, and my plant price list turned out much more expensive than most of the other contestants'. All you people are lucky to be able to get such cheap plants in aquarium shops! Here (in Australia) aquarium plants are not cheap unless you only want to buy Vals or Elodea, or go to a pond or aquatic plant nursery. 

From Alex.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations, Faruk! I really like the fish you chose to accent the setup.
It would be great if you could share the details of the setup. Especially cost, lighting and how long the tank was setup before the photo was taken.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I used basically Vesicularia and Anubias. The prices for these plants from Turkish online plant shops:

Anubias, one pot, 10 YTL = $6.6 
Vesicularia, a glass, 8 YTL = $5.5

The tanks (25*25*25cm) are done by a manufacturer: 9YTL= $6 
In fact I ordered 12 tanks, the cost became ~$5

The lighthood (2x30watts) is 45 YTL = $30. (One hood enlightens 4 tanks)

5 baby swordtails are at most $5

The tanks were approximately 2 weeks old when I took the shots.

Here is the full set up:









I gathered many roots from the field, put them in the water for a month and boiled them. They immediately sank and did not color the tank water. I'll insert some pictures about them later.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow thats a nice setup you've got there. Congrats on winning the competition too. The smaller tank does make it cheaper. I wish I could find a cube tank like that for 6 dollars here. I guess I should look around. I hope all of your little tanks end up looking as good as the two you posted.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

Faruk; Congratulations on winning. You've show that you can design and make a beautiful aquarium for little bucks and some imagination. I think all the tanks were winners and I wish I had enough prizes for everyone. Thanks all, I think you've shown that you dont have to have megabucks or an Amano background to do a really nice tank!!!....Jim


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

slickwillislim said:


> I wish I could find a cube tank like that for 6 dollars here.


How much does it cost there?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I have know idea actually since I wouldnt know where to look. I know none of my lfs have them. The shipping cost for me buying one online would be more than the tank. All of the tanks I have seen around here are either acrylic (funky colors and shapes) or glass rectangles (5g 2.5g) for something that size. A 10x10x10 in cube would make a nice shrimp/planted tank.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I see. Then, my entries are in fact not so realistic for USA? The local shops here usually provide tanks in any dimension. In Ankara there are at least 4 manufacturers.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Faruk, congrats .
You are just very lucky to be near a tank manufacturer. It is usually a little harder to find small cube tanks here in the US, but with a little luck we can get one for $15-$30.
BTW, that bookshelf is very cool


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I havent seen them but I am sure they exist. We have tons of small glass aquariums. I just dont see square ones ever. I guess I am not lucky.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, it is a little more difficult to get custom tank jobs in the US... or at least it costs more. Anyway, I totally love your set up Faruk, Congrats on the win! Do you know yet what you are going to do with your new regulator? Any big plans?

Someday, I hope you post pics of all 12 tanks (close ups), that would make a great slideshow!

Anyway, Congratulations once more!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> Someday, I hope you post pics of all 12 tanks (close ups), that would make a great slideshow!


Thanks Raven, I hope so too.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

Faruk Gençöz said:


> I gathered many roots from the field, put them in the water for a month and boiled them. They immediately sank and did not color the tank water.


What tree were the roots from? Generally, are roots from any tree suitable? I guess those with toxic sap would be out of the question...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The thin parts were the root parts of the bushy plants like thyme and the thicker ones were the root pieces of pine trees, I guess.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Here are some pics about how I found the roots. The roots are visible when there is a slope and erosion on the soil. I pick up the roots completely dry and dead like in the third picture. When they are dead it is very easy to take them out from the soil.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

After I picked up some pieces I cleaned out them and boiled. See the difference of the color of the water between before and after the boiling. Even the small pieces sank after the boiling.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Faruk Gençöz said:


> After I picked up some pieces I cleaned out them and boiled. See the difference of the color of the water between before and after the boiling. Even the small pieces sank after the boiling.


How long were you boiling it for?
Did you add any salt? (I heard that it helps...)

thx


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Four to five hours over the fire at the lowest level would be enough. After cutting the fire I keep them in the water till the water gets cold.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I did not hear something about the effect of salt. How does it help?


----------

